# ,  / > Alinco >  Alinco DR-600

## RU6AI

Alinco DR-600    430 .    BF 998. (U  2    4 ,U  7,8 ).  .       .         . .   ?

----------


## RU6AI

- ,   .   .

----------


## RU6AI

- ...    ,  - (    ) ,  -      (      -   ,    , ,     ).   IC-820  FT-41R- (-     ,     ) .  L6   L7 -   .     . ( ,,      ?           -  100  )
  .-   .

----------


## UA3RNB

.
 :Sad: 
*ALINCO DR-600*
 430        144    2  .
     (
    .

----------

